

Chrome extension Hola was used as a huge botnet - hoare
http://uk.businessinsider.com/hola-used-for-botnet-on-chrome-2015-5

======
GrantSolar
I only ever heard of Hola being used to circumvent localised content
restrictions such as on Netflix which is kind of a poetic justice, but it's a
shame that there were undoubtedly some 'legitimate' (for want of a better
word) users who will have been affected by this.

------
hoare
i deleted it asap i read that, is it even legal to do that?

